# How do I tell the difference between male and female Malawis?



## LariM78

HI Everyone. I've finally got my 88g/330l malawi tank set up.:fish-in-bowl: I did a fishless cycle which completed on Friday and so I added fish on Saturday. I got 15 malawis of various kinds and they all look beautiful. I would like to know however how to tell the difference between male and female fish.:fish9: What do I look for, is the difference in colour or fins or something else? Also, from what I've read Malawis breed quite easily. What do I look for in spawning behaviour?
*c/p*
Thanks


----------



## williemcd

There are 100's of different fish that come from Lake Malawi. You will need to be more specific. Bill in Va.


----------



## tommy111

if your fish are malawi mbunas the males will have two or more egg spots on the anal fins. some females will have one tiny spot but most will have none. if your cichlids are malawi peacocks the males will show beautyfull colors and the females will be plain almost no colors showing.


----------

